# Turn by turn in the UBER navigation app



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

The turn by turn directions keep going out and only the listed directions are available. I overcame it by clicking the destination and selecting open in Waze. Problem is address's are not transferring over and the PIN isnt as accurate. Any suggestions?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Have you re-started your phone? Also, how old is your phone, if too old, might need to upgrade it.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> Have you re-started your phone? Also, how old is your phone, if too old, might need to upgrade it.


It's a Galaxy S6 which is only a few years old - I have restarted it. It's the only problem I'm encountering.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

wareagle30 said:


> The turn by turn directions keep going out and only the listed directions are available. I overcame it by clicking the destination and selecting open in Waze. Problem is address's are not transferring over and the PIN isnt as accurate. Any suggestions?


--------------------

Try using Google Maps. If still having problems, it may be your phone. Also, try logging out and then back in. Plus, turn your phone off and restart, at least weekly.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------
> 
> Try using Google Maps. If still having problems, it may be your phone. Also, try logging out and then back in. Plus, turn your phone off and restart, at least weekly.


Thanks. Waze & maps are fine its just the Uber app.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I had a Galaxy 5 when I started with Uber about 2 years ago, 3 months into it, and after several upgrades to the Uber app, the phone started to act up. Sometimes it will freeze, lock up, network connection issues, shut down on its own, etc. It got to the point that whenever I was going to Uber, I had to re-start the phone and do a soft reset, it worked for awhile, but it became a nuisance.

I read somewhere here in uberpeople.net, in the technology section, that the Uber app is more iPhone friendly than android, so I switched to my back up phone, iPhone 4 and it worked like a charm, the only thing was the display was smaller and I hated that. Eventually I upgraded to a S8+ and iPhone 6 with 128gb. I use the iPhone for Uber only, and the S8+ is my regular phone. To me, it appears that the phone is the problem, as most Samsung are usually 32gb or 64gb of internal memory, whereas the iPhone can have 128gb or more. Keep in mind that the Uber app does use some memory, so if you have games, pictures and similar things stored in your phone, it is taking up memory room that could be used for other things.

Perhaps see if you can use a newer phone from a friend or family member to try out. But again, to me it seems that the phone has reached its limit for Uber usage. If you are strapped for $$, see if you can move some items from the internal memory to the SD card, this could free up some room for you, along with deleting unused apps, pictures and the like. Eventually you will need to upgrade the phone though, as this is just a temporary fix.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

wareagle30 said:


> It's a Galaxy S6 which is only a few years old - I have restarted it. It's the only problem I'm encountering.


I was having same issue with the Note 5 after the new app came out had to upgrade to fix it.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> I had a Galaxy 5 when I started with Uber about 2 years ago, 3 months into it, and after several upgrades to the Uber app, the phone started to act up. Sometimes it will freeze, lock up, network connection issues, shut down on its own, etc. It got to the point that whenever I was going to Uber, I had to re-start the phone and do a soft reset, it worked for awhile, but it became a nuisance.
> 
> I read somewhere here in uberpeople.net, in the technology section, that the Uber app is more iPhone friendly than android, so I switched to my back up phone, iPhone 4 and it worked like a charm, the only thing was the display was smaller and I hated that. Eventually I upgraded to a S8+ and iPhone 6 with 128gb. I use the iPhone for Uber only, and the S8+ is my regular phone. To me, it appears that the phone is the problem, as most Samsung are usually 32gb or 64gb of internal memory, whereas the iPhone can have 128gb or more. Keep in mind that the Uber app does use some memory, so if you have games, pictures and similar things stored in your phone, it is taking up memory room that could be used for other things.
> 
> Perhaps see if you can use a newer phone from a friend or family member to try out. But again, to me it seems that the phone has reached its limit for Uber usage. If you are strapped for $$, see if you can move some items from the internal memory to the SD card, this could free up some room for you, along with deleting unused apps, pictures and the like. Eventually you will need to upgrade the phone though, as this is just a temporary fix.


Thanks for the insight - very useful. I'm eligible for a free upgrade I just dont want to ha..guess something has to give


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I had an iPhone 8 and now a Samsung S9, Uber GPS is messed up, I use google.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

iPhone 8 Plus here. I set both Waze and Uber Driver to use GPS "While Using the App". This allows me to click the top banner to "one-click" switch back to Uber Navigation as I arrive at the destination, and get the slightly more accurate pin.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Google Maps? 5k rides and going to google maps, no problems. Waze is owned by google, so if anyone asks why dont you use waze, just say google takes info from waze.


----------



## Piteo (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a Galaxy S8+. I noticed that I am only getting turn by turn audio through my ringtone audio channel on my phone instead of the media channel. 
I will be using the Google Maps option until this is fixed.


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

The new app is buggy . I have the same issue. It just freezes at a location. I was actually driving one of the uber app developers when this happened and he had me open google maps and it was working fine. He said there was a serious problem and I gave him my phone to look into it. He was completely flustered and couldn't make sense of it. Good thing our 25% to uber is going to a reliable app... Seriously almost caused an accident messing with it and it only works about 60% of the time.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I have found a solution for this. It was driving me crazy. But, in my case, so far, it seems that if all i see on the top bar is the destination, I can toggle the bottom bar that shows the time and distance, and open that up to where you can call the rider, and then close that again, the top bar goes back to turn by turn. Very weird glitch but a pretty simple work around.


----------



## sanchez15 (May 16, 2016)

I have a galaxy s6. No desire to upgrade it. It works great other than the Uber app. My issue is the route on the map and where it has my location pinned. Mid route it will suddently stop moving and my location will be suddenly pinged at my last desitination --eg will show me stationary in Oakland, while the route --up until when ever it stopped working-- shown in San Francisco. It will also freeze on the top bar at the point it stopped working. Its like mid route it jumps to my last ride drop off. Its just completely screwed up.

Restarting the phone will bring it back. Restarting the app works as well. Though this happens about every 3 three rides and if its a pool it makes it dangerous because I have to play with the phone and Waze is too slow for downtown pools.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

My Uber nav really sucks. It just randomly freezes in the same location and stops moving. I can use the Google Nav from Uber, works fine but hustle switching between Uber and Google.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> I have found a solution for this. It was driving me crazy. But, in my case, so far, it seems that if all i see on the top bar is the destination, I can toggle the bottom bar that shows the time and distance, and open that up to where you can call the rider, and then close that again, the top bar goes back to turn by turn. Very weird glitch but a pretty simple work around.


Thanks - will give it a shot


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

Switch to iPhone and it will solve most problems. Android is not Uber friendly for some reasons.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Hope, it is Uber not Android friendly!


----------

